# Zeiss Milvus 35mm f/1.4 Review (+ 35L II comparo) | Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, I spent about a month with the new Zeiss Milvus 35mm f/1.4 prior to its full release here in North America and did a lot of direct comparisons with the Canon 35L II, a lens I consider to be Canon's best non-tele prime.

Here is the coverage:

Text Review: http://bit.ly/milvus1435DA 
Video Review: http://bit.ly/milvus1435YT
Resolution Examination: http://bit.ly/milvus35v35LII 
Bokeh and Rendering Examination: http://bit.ly/milvusvcanon2

It’s a beautiful bit of glass, and I really enjoyed shooting with it, but, as per usual, it is big, heavy, expensive, and MF only.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 5, 2017)

Here's a few shots from it I shared to social media. Many more can be found in the image gallery here: http://bit.ly/milvus1435IG



The Long Road Home by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



I Walked Alone by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Coming Up Daisies by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



The Wonderful World of Zeiss (Milvus 35mm f/1.4) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Viggo (Aug 5, 2017)

Excellent review as always, thanks for posting! 

Ps: Now I REALLY miss my 100 f2.0 mp again. That bokeh, pop and color from Zeiss really is just awesome..


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 5, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Excellent review as always, thanks for posting!
> 
> Ps: Now I REALLY miss my 100 f2.0 mp again. That bokeh, pop and color from Zeiss really is just awesome..



It's real world shooting that makes you appreciate Zeiss optical performance (but also reminds you that modern bodies aren't well suited for MF glass). I really enjoy them on Sony mirrorless bodies where MF is so easy.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 5, 2017)

Here's a bokeh shot:



Dawn on my Lawn (Milvus 1.4/35 Review) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 5, 2017)

Canon got this one right. No need to look elsewhere.


----------



## Khalai (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks Dustin. I've watched both of your video reviews (in fact, subscriber here). Very nicely done. But 35/1.4L II is cheaper, lighter and has AF. And sharpness or drawing differences between it and Milvus are really splitting hairs as you said yourself. For Nikonias though, that's a different story I guess 

Personal note: I do not like Milvus lens design and I'm glad I managed to snap three classic Zeiss lenses second hand for a good price. Milvus counterparts of the lenses I have are bigger, heavier and more expensive. Especially 85/1.4. While it's undoubtedly worlds apart sharper, it's also double the price and weight


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 6, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent review as always, thanks for posting!
> ...


Put a matt focusing screen in. "Problem" solved. 1D, 5D, 6D, 7D +++ all available. Works great in my 5DsR.
And MF lenses are so much easier to use in MF than AF lenses.


----------



## Khalai (Aug 6, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



IIRC, Dustin uses 6D with Eg-S screen already...


----------



## Viggo (Aug 6, 2017)

The great thing is that you can in fact trust the focus confirmation, at least on my previous 1dx and now the 1dx2, the trick is to always pull the focus from infinity towards mfd, and press exactly when it beeps and you'll never miss
Focus. Pulling from mfd to infinity never worked for me.


----------



## Khalai (Aug 6, 2017)

Well, for my 21 Distagon, I could not care less. for 50 MPlanar, I can use VF reliably (with Eg-S) screen, however 85 Planar is a b***c! I have to use LV with Magic Lantern DoF toggle (to prevent focus shifts). Not the prettiest way, but simply reliable (at least for me). I'd love tilt screen to that, so I can hold camera at my chest though...


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 6, 2017)

May also have to do that I grew up on MF. Second, I never use AF, so have more practice than most people, I would surmise. I have no issues with any lenses from ultra wide (FF FE), 35/1.4 classic ZE, Otus 55 up to MPE65 and a bunch of others. Can't comment on 85, never used one ever. The trickiest is possibly the 300/2.8, because it is not meant for MF, but can be done with a bit of concentration and care. Not a high use lens for me anyway.


----------

